# Nova EV 1.0.8; is it a good game?



## gphillipk (May 13, 2005)

Hi Guys
I'd like to purchase the abovementioned game, but I would like to know if there're any members here who've played the game and what they would recommend. Is it worth the effort and the $30 price??


----------



## Damrod (May 13, 2005)

You can play it before you buy  it. It's shareware, and a demo version can be downloaded at www.ambrosiasw.com

I always liked the EV games, decent series


----------



## HoZ (May 15, 2005)

loved the game..... played it all the time... then my shareware ran out


----------



## dracolich (May 16, 2005)

EV 1 was a terrifi game.
EV 2 was childish (icons, strange storyline)
EV 3 was really nice, and I enjoyed it more then ever. Only problem was, after I completed one stroyline I couldn't force me to start back trying different solutions.

I would really love Ambrosia to put out an EV 3  D version, with enhanced sfx.


----------



## Browni (May 16, 2005)

apprently they wont do this becuse it would take to much time, plus they have got a Widonze version now so they want to get that at the same level of playaship.


----------



## Webbs (May 16, 2005)

If you like the sharware version you will like it after buying the game.  Great game.


----------



## Tyaedalis (May 18, 2005)

I liked the game a lot.  My trial version ran out though...   I think it's fun, but not a game I would like to spend all my allowance on.


----------



## TimDWilliamson (Jun 22, 2005)

If you think you'd like a cross between Risk, Monopoly and Asteroids, then you'll like this game. I've been playing it since the original EV and I've always enjoyed it. It's a time-sucker though. Not a fast paced game, by any means.


----------



## Despard (Jun 30, 2005)

I have also played EV since the original, and I bought this version. The storylines are great, the graphics are gorgeous and the playability is top-notch.

Personally I would definitely recommend purchasing it.


----------



## DrM3M0RY (Jul 1, 2005)

I definitely agree.  EV NOVA is an incredible improvement on an already great series, but prepare for a time-consuming game.  There are at least 7 (or 8?) possible storylines plus a multitude of plot forks, and not to mention some neat easter-eggs (*cough* wormholes *cough*).  Unlike the other games, though, you can't stick Cap'n Hector in an escape pod using EVEdit and play the demo uninterrupted


----------



## Squ33 (Sep 17, 2005)

If you like the space-sim kind of games you should check out Vendetta.Its like EV Nova, but 3-D, and an MMORPG. True you do pay a subscription every month ($10), but its pretty fun, and the d/l of the game gives you an 8 hr free trial.


----------



## Cousinavee (Oct 2, 2005)

EV Nova is AWSOME!! Ive beaten all threads but I need to find a good mac Resource Editor For OSX can anyone help?


----------



## applemaz (Oct 3, 2005)

I like it very much also.  I bought the game and finished 2 storylines, then never went back.  I might go back in the future though, so I keep it updated.  It really is a well done game.


----------



## Highway of Life (Jan 7, 2006)

Cousinavee said:
			
		

> EV Nova is AWSOME!! Ive beaten all threads but I need to find a good mac Resource Editor For OSX can anyone help?


What exactly are you trying to edit?

If you still have OS X 10.3.7 you can start up in Classic and use ResEdit.
If you are trying to make an addon/plugin, I have over a dozen resources that you can use. Let me know, and I'll post the links here.

I am with a team that is making a TC (Total Conversion) for EV Nova based on Star Trek, it will begin in the early TNG era and go all the way through the end of the dominion war, even into alternate timelines.
Its called STN: The Final Frontier.

We are about to release an addon to the EVN (EV Nova scenario), it will be a sort of teaser with an added 17 systems, 31 stellars, several dozen new ships, weapons, outfits, new explosions, graphics, sounds, the whole sort, even new wormholes, and of course Easter Eggs and missions.
The addon/teaser will just be a taste of what's to come in the full TC release.
If you want more info, you can sign up for the STN: TFF newsletter

- Highway of Life


----------

